# [Solved] Scene/Source locking & Source grouping



## WizardCM (Feb 14, 2016)

So this suggestion is in two parts, but is summarised simply in the title.

*Scene/Source locking* - by this I mean individual locking of scenes/sources so they cannot be moved or reordered accidentally (probably be an option in the particular scene/sources context menu labelled 'Lock'). A global lock could be useful as well for streamers who have perfected their entire layout/configuration.
*Source grouping* - alternatively known as folders, sometimes a few sources in a scene are placed in a way that puts them 'together', like a fancy frame around a webcam. Similar to layer groups in Photoshop, this would provide an easy way to hide, drag or filter multiple sources together (at the same time), making a webcam and frame easy to reposition together (say from one corner to another). This combined with the newly released Studio Mode & transitions would make overlay tweaks completely seamless.
That's it! Loving the progress of OBS Studio recently, can't wait to see what more is in store for us! :)


----------



## Suslik V (Feb 14, 2016)

*Source grouping* in photoshop named 'linking' (or make a link, I think), "$" or paragraph symbol. Linked layers moves together. This is a better for your purpose than make a group.

Maybe good but not important feature.


----------



## EBrito (Mar 6, 2016)

I agree locking / grouping would be very useful.  If you have a complex scene with small sources, sometimes it´s imposible move them without movig accidentally bigger sources (even with those bigger sources been hidden). So, please , have a lock and grouping in your to do list.

Thank you.


----------

